# plate amp



## claycity (Aug 28, 2012)

Im looking for a three way plate for the build im doing. all the ones i find are subwoofer.
Thanks Greg


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Parts Express used to have full range plate amps that were two way, you might check there.


----------



## claycity (Aug 28, 2012)

cool unless im over looking or dont know what im reading(<--- most likly) i didnt see them. let me look again


----------



## claycity (Aug 28, 2012)

yap i was right didnt know what i was looking at Thanks Dude.


----------



## takitaj (Sep 14, 2011)

If you're looking for 3-way plate amps and can afford them, madisound sells the digmoda plates. In 2 way and 3 way with their own proprietry built-in DSP. Real nice but pricey.

TJ


----------



## claycity (Aug 28, 2012)

ya i found those and at this time they are to high for me. 
looking at this one kinda falls short for power but might be what i need, and just build a subwoofer 
would this work out for highs and mid bass or is setup for a sub.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-775


----------



## claycity (Aug 28, 2012)

does this sound like a good amp kit

Basic performance parameters:
Work: D class
Quiescent Current: 65mA
Efficiency: 90%
Rated output power: 2 * 100W
Frequency response: 20Hz to 50KHz
Operating voltage: AC12.5V to AC24V
Recommended supply voltage: AC20V-0-AC20V
Maximum output current: 8A
PCB size: (70 × 86) mm


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

what about class d audio? check out their website for a wide selection of items. plus I bet if you call the guy that runs it he could help you with a solution. he is very helpful.


----------



## claycity (Aug 28, 2012)

i looked at class d some i add ed to my Favorite list,
thanks


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

minidsp also has a line of plate amps that incorporate their minidsp platform. They're kinda pricey too, but most of the good ones are going to be.

http://www.minidsp.com/products/plate-amplifiers


----------

